# Online photography course



## britonk (Jan 5, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried any of these online photography courses?

I am considering one to take my photography to the next level. I've been doing this for about 15 years now. 10 of these are with an SLR, about 4 of which are with DSLR.

I already have a very good understanding of exposure and most photography principles so I wonder if it would be of much benefit?

In particular has anyone tried the course that Proud Photography offer?

Any comments appreciated.

Thanks,

 Brian


----------



## JamesMason (Jan 5, 2010)

Cant imagine it would be that much benefit to you if you have been doing it for 15 years. A photo degree or something maybe, but online courses just tend to teach the basic tech stuff, rule of thirds, in my experience.


----------



## britonk (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheers James, I thought it might be like that and explaining f stops etc.. I can't find an online / part time degree in photography. Got to fit it in with work you see...


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 5, 2010)

If you're looking to push yourself and your abilities, and pushing past your comfort zone, why don't you try a local photography workshop? Some can be a little pricey, but put away your cash and when you see one coming to town that you like, sign up. 

I've never done a workshop, nor a photo class of any kind, but I think the workshop could be fairly beneficial; in fact, I'm keeping an eye out for something interesting locally to pop up.


----------



## icassell (Jan 5, 2010)

One of my colleagues took the New York Institute of Photography course and loved it (and you can see it in the quality of her images).  She didn't, however, have 15 years of prior experience.


----------



## DRoberts (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree that after this amount of experience that an online class will be alot of redundant information. I would suggest a photo club.


----------



## craig (Jan 5, 2010)

The key to a good learning experience is interacting with other photographers face to face. Workshops, night classes, and photo clubs are worth investigating.

Love & Bass


----------



## britonk (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for your comments. Think I will look for a local group then. Might also try some of the challenges on here to try and stretch myself.


----------



## sadgrove (Jan 6, 2010)

Online courses where you get feedback are better.

Here's one to think about:
Online Digital Photography Courses


----------



## craig (Jan 6, 2010)

sadgrove said:


> Online courses where you get feedback are better.
> 
> Here's one to think about:
> Online Digital Photography Courses



How is an online course better then meeting with people face to face?

Love & Bass


----------



## CSR Studio (Jan 6, 2010)

craig said:


> The key to a good learning experience is interacting with other photographers face to face. Workshops, night classes, and photo clubs are worth investigating.
> 
> Love & Bass


 
I couldn't agree more. Some things are fine to take as an online course but not photography in any way. Photography is about the interaction between the model and photographer, the photo and the viewer, the viewer and the photographer, photographer and photographer.

I really think most online photography courses are a waste of time, it is much more beneficial to take a course in photography in the actual classroom or workshop. I have taken a few workshops through the years and they can teach you quite a bit as well as networking and getting that interaction.


----------



## K.Li (Jan 6, 2010)

Do a actual workshop or something to get use to dealing with people and building contacts / networking, might help in the future. And you also get some instant feedback and answers to any questions you have.


----------



## r9jackson (Jan 11, 2010)

If you just need some online courses on technical subjects like Photoshop and Lightroom you should try www.lynda.com.  They have some great tutorials that run from 3 to 8 hours total.  For $25 a month it is very good. 
Not to compete with full online university style education but useful in its niche.


----------



## LearnMyShot (Jan 15, 2010)

take a look at LearnMyShot - learn how to photograph anything    it's free!!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 15, 2010)

craig said:


> The key to a good learning experience is interacting with other photographers face to face. Workshops, night classes, and photo clubs are worth investigating.


:thumbup: +1


----------



## [Dillz] (Jan 15, 2010)

I dont trust online stuff. Unless its from lynda.com.


----------



## icassell (Jan 15, 2010)

[Dillz];1807525 said:
			
		

> I dont trust online stuff. Unless its from lynda.com.



There is a great deal of useful material online -- and a lot of crap too.  You just need to be selective.


----------



## kkamin (Jan 16, 2010)

r9jackson said:


> If you just need some online courses on technical subjects like Photoshop and Lightroom you should try www.lynda.com.  They have some great tutorials that run from 3 to 8 hours total.  For $25 a month it is very good.
> Not to compete with full online university style education but useful in its niche.



I highly recommend them.  I learned more about Photoshop from a 12-hour retouching course than I learned in 7 years in art school--they go very deep into the subject matter.  

Why I am bringing this up, is if you get into extensively retouching your photos to try to bring them to a professional level of polish, imo you'll eventally get tired of doing so much in post and try to get more right in camera, and that pushes you to be more aware of what you are actually capturing at the time.  I hope that makes sense; it has had a profound impact on me.


----------

